# Tsunami Warning.......BC Coast



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A 7.5 earthquake off the coast of Alaska has generated a tsunami warning for the BC coast and Victoria Island............

Evacuations are ordered...........see local news.........

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/quake-off-se-alaska-prompts-tsunami-warning-northern-101724458.html


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Apparently there was a tiny Tsunami in some areas of the BC /Alaskan coastline with about 6 inches of water coming into the shoreline, but no expected major wall of water to be worried about.
The warning was cancelled early this morning, according to CBC news.

The big question is..with all the seismic activity there last year..maybe this is just an early warning that a larger one may be happening sometime this year?


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

The Cascadia fault is the one to watch for, when it hits I'm sure I won't be posting for some time.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Daniel A. said:


> The Cascadia fault is the one to watch for, when it hits I'm sure I won't be posting for some time.


true Daniel
The last "BIG" Cascadian tsunami was caused by an 8.7-9.2 Richter earthquake at 9pm on Jan 26, 1700- which would have easily rivaled the 2004 Indonesian Tsunami with death toll of some 225,000 people. Take a moment and read the evidence for the earthquake - interesting that they know the date and time given that no europeans had settled here at that time! Most Geologists agree that these BIG earthquakes occur about every 500 yrs or so - so we are 300 yrs since the last big one

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1700_Cascadia_earthquake

Not sure that owning real estate in Tofino is a great idea after I read this.

I may read a book about it called "The Last Orphan Tsuami of 1700" http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4629401


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Alaska had one of the biggest earthquakes of recorded history just 50 years ago. In terms of property damage it doesn't make the charts, but combine tsumamis with mountains and you get collasal effects. Some 250,000 km2 was permanently raised or droped. You can still see the marks on the land, dead trees preserved by salt water and new growth half way up the mountains. They had 1000's of aftershocks for over a year


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Didn't realize that a potential for a mega-tsunami exists. If it ever happens, the devastation compared to hurricane Sandy would far
worse.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/horizon/2000/mega_tsunami.shtml


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

dubmac said:


> true Daniel
> The last "BIG" Cascadian tsunami was caused by an 8.7-9.2 Richter earthquake at 9pm on Jan 26, 1700- which would have easily rivaled the 2004 Indonesian Tsunami with death toll of some 225,000 people. Take a moment and read the evidence for the earthquake - interesting that they know the date and time given that no europeans had settled here at that time! Most Geologists agree that these BIG earthquakes occur about every 500 yrs or so - so we are 300 yrs since the last big one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Bleh this stuff freaks me out. There was a tiny earthquake off the coast of Victoria last year and while people on the ground in Vancouver couldn't feel it, the more floors you were up in a building the more you felt it!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Doesn't have to be driven by a Cascadian event. Port Alberni 1964. With increased developments on the West side of the island, a lot more people at risk now for any Pacific Rim event.


----------

